# Would destroying this be a regrettable thing to do?



## DroogBC (Nov 15, 2018)

I kind of want to gut this, cover the basket with speaker cloth leaving the emblem on the magnet exposed, and use it to cover the top 12" JL in my upcoming isobaric setup.

Part troll, part theft deterrent. 

Should I feel bad destroying a vintage Pyle Driver though? My nostalgic side says I should, but what do you folks think?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

I'd probably feel the same way. But I like the idea, so I say go for it (provided the Pyle magnet wouldn't somehow effect or interfere with that top JL).


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Destroy it... you'll never find a better use for it, than what you've just proposed (theft deterrent)


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

IMO, the only thing that you might regret is not doing it in a properly destructive manner with enough firepower!!!


----------



## DroogBC (Nov 15, 2018)

Guess someone else wanted it first, 'cause it sold yesterday apparently. That's a shame. It would have been absolutely perfect.


----------



## DroogBC (Nov 15, 2018)

I mean, they don't have the same cache as Pyle, but, maybe:


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

Thieves will break into cars to steal gym bags full or dirty clothes in the hopes there might be something valuable in it, so I doubt a Pyle logo will be much of a deterrent.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DroogBC said:


> I mean, they don't have the same cache as Pyle, but, maybe:


Oh! Dear god, not one of _those_ beauties!!! :laugh:


----------



## DroogBC (Nov 15, 2018)

True, but those are often crimes of opportunity. I live in a gutter city, and if someone happens to hear a little something coming out of my vehicle and they catch a glance at the cargo area, I want them to think it's not worth the risk. Ideally anyway. 

I figure every little bit helps, but honestly part of me just wants to to it for the troll effect.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Add a little barbed wire and some broken glass!


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

Build a wall


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Charge the outside of your vehicle with an electric current that will shock the **** out of anyone who touches it. Of course have it where it will only activate when someone actually touches it


----------

